# Battle for Civilisation



## RamistThomist (May 21, 2008)

The Battle for Civilization

Looks interesting. While some would critique him because he "didn't mention Jesus and so is secretly importing a secularist worldview," I would hold off on such a critique just now. I would like to see where this goes.


----------



## Davidius (May 21, 2008)

What's with the video? Are the producers Mormons?


----------



## lwadkins (May 22, 2008)

Geoffrey Botkin

Geoffrey Botkin Geoffrey Botkin is a Christian leader and mentor to pastors in New Zealand, a nation that holds promise for the reformation of Christian civilization. Geoffrey is currently traveling in the United States with his wife Victoria and seven children. He has lectured on philosophy and history at Hillsdale College, on politics at the Heritage Foundation, on film at the San Antonio Independent Christian Film Festival, and on theology at worldview conferences in the U.S. and New Zealand. Geoffrey is the father of Anna Sophia and Elizabeth Botkin, recent co-authors of Vision Forum’s best-selling book, So Much More, a book which is reintroducing the West to concepts of multi-generational family fruitfulness and the ways daughters can become cultural leaders by becoming dynamic assets of family and church.


----------



## lwadkins (May 22, 2008)

Hmmm, after searching the internet for info, I have been unable to determine just what "Geoffrey Botkin is a *Christian* leader" means. Can't seem to find any information except the label *"Christian"* which today it seems anyone can appropriate.


----------

